# [OFFICIAL] altariaism religion thread



## jimmyj (Sep 1, 2017)

altariasim is a religion about the famous Pokémon altaria. You can join altariaism if you want other wise idc
Join now!
Altariaism copyright jimmyj 2017
Altariaism™


----------



## xXxSwagnemitexXx (Sep 1, 2017)

lemme join


----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 1, 2017)

You can't copyright a religion


----------



## xXxSwagnemitexXx (Sep 1, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> You can't copyright a religion


I made a copyright claim on this comment


----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 1, 2017)

xXxSwagnemitexXx said:


> I made a copyright claim on this comment


Fuck


----------



## xXxSwagnemitexXx (Sep 1, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Fuck


And this comment as well


----------



## jimmyj (Sep 1, 2017)

xXxSwagnemitexXx said:


> lemme join


Ur in!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Dionicio3 said:


> You can't copyright a religion


You can actually


----------



## xXxSwagnemitexXx (Sep 1, 2017)

jimmyj said:


> Ur in!
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


yay


----------



## dAVID_ (Sep 2, 2017)

I want in.
Defeat the gay Skiddo menace >:^(


----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 2, 2017)

dAVID_ said:


> I want in.
> Defeat the gay Skiddo menace >:^(


But this was not meant to fight it


----------



## jimmyj (Sep 2, 2017)

dAVID_ said:


> I want in.
> Defeat the gay Skiddo menace >:^(


ur in boi


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 2, 2017)

I read "Atariism"
I expected worshipping over a Atari 2600.


----------



## jimmyj (Sep 2, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> I read "Atariism"
> I expected worshipping over a Atari 2600.


where tf did you read atariism


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 2, 2017)

jimmyj said:


> where tf did you read atariism


That's what you get with a fellow like myself living under potential insanity, obsession over the Atari 2600, overthought of self, and alcoholic abuses.
Especially insanity. I mean, look at my avatar.


----------



## jimmyj (Sep 2, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> That's what you get with a fellow like myself living under potential insanity, obsession over the Atari 2600, overthought of self, and alcoholic abuses.
> Especially insanity. I mean, look at my avatar.


yeah you have tits


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 2, 2017)

jimmyj said:


> yeah you have tits


But I don't


----------



## jimmyj (Sep 2, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> But I don't


----------



## jimmyj (Sep 21, 2017)

bump because more people must join


----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 21, 2017)

Nobody wants to join this shit.


----------



## supergamer368 (Sep 21, 2017)

PokeReligions™ are gey


----------



## drenal (Sep 21, 2017)

depends. what do i get out of it?


----------



## plasturion (Sep 21, 2017)

how about Altruism™?


----------



## jimmyj (Sep 21, 2017)

plasturion said:


> how about Altruism™?


No

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



drenal said:


> depends. what do i get out of it?


You become a altariaism follower


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 22, 2017)

Is altariaism part of the skiddon'tism alliance?
If it is, im in


----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 22, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Is altariaism part of the skiddon'tism alliance?
> If it is, im in


Anti religions go against all religions


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Sep 22, 2017)

inb4 Nintendo takes this idea


----------



## jimmyj (Sep 22, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> inb4 Nintendo takes this idea


That could happen

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Noctosphere said:


> Is altariaism part of the skiddon'tism alliance?
> If it is, im in


Join man!


----------



## drenal (Sep 22, 2017)

jimmyj said:


> That could happen
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


I'm in


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 22, 2017)

jimmyj said:


> That could happen
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


im in


----------



## jimmyj (Sep 22, 2017)

Yay


----------



## ScienceBETCH (Oct 10, 2017)

supergamer368 said:


> PokeReligions™ are gey


gey things™ are gey™


----------



## jimmyj (Oct 12, 2017)

ScienceBETCH said:


> gey things™ are gey™


no™


----------



## JellyPerson (Apr 7, 2018)

This is a sect of Scientology, pls remove this thread admin


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 7, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> This is a sect of Scientology, pls remove this thread admin


nice necro


----------



## JellyPerson (Apr 7, 2018)

it worked


----------



## jimmyj (Apr 7, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> This is a sect of Scientology, pls remove this thread admin


No u


----------



## MrMcTiller (May 18, 2018)

I AM IN! LEMME IN M8!


----------



## Goffrier (Jul 6, 2019)

this religion is gei just like his members kthxbye


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Jul 6, 2019)




----------



## drenal (Jul 6, 2019)

Goffrier said:


> this religion is gei just like his members kthxbye


what a necrobump


----------



## jimmyj (Jul 8, 2019)

Goffrier said:


> this religion is gei just like his members kthxbye


no u


----------



## Goffrier (Jul 9, 2019)

reverse card


----------



## galneon (Oct 9, 2019)

Are icons not allowed in this religion? I'd be more receptive to indoctrination if there were holy images in this thread. Because right now, if I'm honest, I don't even feel like screwing the leader to gain his approval and secure whatever rewards Altaria promises in the afterlife.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 9, 2019)

I demand this to be the Atari religion.


----------



## jimmyj (Oct 10, 2019)

galneon said:


> Are icons not allowed in this religion? I'd be more receptive to indoctrination if there were holy images in this thread. Because right now, if I'm honest, I don't even feel like screwing the leader to gain his approval and secure whatever rewards Altaria promises in the afterlife.


You fucken what

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



VinsCool said:


> I demand this to be the Atari religion.


>


----------



## galneon (Oct 14, 2019)

A schism already?


----------

